

TurboPFor: Fastest Integer Compression - powturbo
https://github.com/powturbo/TurboPFor

======
powturbo
* Fastest Integer Compression \- 100% C, without inline assembly \- Fastest "Variable Byte" implementation \- Novel "Variable Simple" faster than simple16 and more compact than simple64 \- Scalar "Binary Packing" with bulk decoding as fast as SIMD FastPFor in realistic (No "pure cache") scenarios \- Binary Packing with Direct/Random Access without decompressing entire blocks \- Access any single binary packed entry with zero decompression \- Novel "TurboPFor" (Patched Frame-of-Reference) scheme with direct access or bulk decoding \- Several times faster than other libraries \- Usage as easy as memcpy \- Instant access to compressed frequency and position data in inverted index with zero decoding

